# Troy-Bilt 2-Cycle Gas Trimmer Will Not Start



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

g8tkeeper said:


> One of the things I've noticed is that the Primer Bulb will not work correctly. When I press it in to start the fuel flow, it will not depress or return to its normal state immediately


Fuel line blockage upstream of the primer bulb.

I guess you could also remove the plug, make a gap between the plug wire and the engine shell of 3/32" or less, yank the pull cord and look for a spark. A gap of >1/4" will probably overstress the ig. coil.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Definitely sounds like a clogged fuel line. I would replace them all. Should cost less than five bucks to DIY.


----------



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

Does it have any spark?

I'd try dumping a squirt of gas directly down the carb to see if I could get any sort of spark. If so, you've probably got a fuel supply problem.


----------

